# It is the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

What is eveyone cookin this weekend? I am firing the smoker with ribs, chicken leg quarters and fatties on tap.:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I am firing my brain up with Chemistry, Biology, Statistics, and Psychology. Finals next week. Eat an extra rib for me!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I am firing my brain up with Chemistry, Biology, Statistics, and Psychology. Finals next week. Eat an extra rib for me!


You got it! Good luck with your exams!:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> What is eveyone cookin this weekend? I am firing the smoker with ribs, chicken leg quarters and fatties on tap.:thumbup:


I'm working tomorrow..... probably go fishing sunday.. might even take the dogs to the dog beach....


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Strawberries are kicking butt, may make a pie or something with them. English peas are ripe too, nothing finer comes out of the garden.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

About 2 days picking's worth, minus the ones I ate. What the pic doesn't convey is the smell, both in the bowl and at the berry patch. Inhale........wait.....Ahhhhhhhhhhh !!!

Rick


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice patch you must have! I will be having a large boil tomorrow. Crawfish, shrimp, corn taters, sausage, sides, oh my my my. I can hardly wait!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Check out these babies! Fresh English peas are the best treat from the garden there is. There's just nothing else to compare them with. No canned, frozen or dried peas are even in the same universe.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

jaster said:


> Nice patch you must have! I will be having a large boil tomorrow. Crawfish, shrimp, corn taters, sausage, sides, oh my my my. I can hardly wait!


I sure hope there won't be any adult beverage consumption or NASCAR race watching going on !!!! :thumbup:

Sounds like some serious chowing down will be happening, enjoy.

Rick


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, you know, tbe beverages wull be in solo cups, as much as I despise the stupid song, may try to find green hefty cups, lol. Amd I will have thw sprint 4g epic touch streaming live race coverage!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I could loose some weight in my fat fingers, yiu may be able to unscramble tgat! Lmao


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Of all the mudbug boils I've been to not once was I able to taste the little ditch lobster because of all the hot seasoning they put in there. 

Guess I'm weird but spicy food doesn't do it, I'm just not into pain. Frankly, the mild sauce from Taco Bell is a bit much.

But I know most of you like the spicy stuff, my wife sure does.

Rick


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick,
Just purge the little guys then boil in regular crab boil or even cheap white wine use a butter sauce with celantro or on the sweeter side sweet thai chilli sauce. Keep some Franks hot sauce on hand and a bit of sriracha for the thai side if folks like it hot!


----------

